# Mein Diablo3-Fan-Song



## Vilkas (13. Mai 2012)

Moinsen,

da ich auf Buffed schon seid wow zeiten immer wieder vorbeischaue, wollt ich auch hier mein neues Video posten 

ich hab dafür nur 2 Tagezeit gehabt, inzwischen wurden mir gefüllt 1 Gram. Fehler pro sekunde mitgeteilt :/ 
daher teile ich auch hier mit : English habe ich nur aus Internet gelernt (deutsch immerhin ab 5er klasse )

daher lacht drüber, es ist absolut legitim, auch wenn ich mir sicher war diesmal alles richtig ingeschrieben zu haben -.-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bIKisyF8h0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meinte, ich solle auch nen Grund nennen: Du kannst nicht singen und die Untertitel sind voll mit Fehlern.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (13. Mai 2012)

Aber 3k views an einem tag sind schon beachtlich. Hab ehrlich gesagt auch schlimmeres erwartet. 
Abgesehen von den Gesangskünsten finde ich das jetzt auch nicht so schlecht.^^


----------



## Tikume (13. Mai 2012)

Wenn man sich mal wieder Fremdschämen will - perfekt. Auch die Untertitel sind bemerkenswert.


----------



## Vilkas (13. Mai 2012)

tja, die welt kann man schwer verstehen 




beim vorgänger  hab ich viel mehr Wert  auf besseres singen gelegt,

allerdings war die karaoke version sehr schlecht, somit auch die gesammtsoundqualität

wurde runtergeschraubt.

trotz der viel korekteren gramatik und viel akurateren  singens hat es kaum wem interesiert




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTD8_LbgK9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




aber das hier, und mein erstling, haben die leute angezogen.

Ich habe zwar auch selber Musikalicshe ausbildung, und weiss wo es wie klingt und wie man erwartet das es klingen würde 

aber eben das unperfekte machts es so besonders  kein scheis autotune oder sonst was kommt bei mir ins haus,

es muss nach natur klingen 

Und da english nur 4t sprache bei mir ist, vergleiche ich mich mit borat, iz nice ! why not?

so have funn


----------



## floppydrive (14. Mai 2012)

Leute ohne musikalische Ausbildung machen weitaus bessere Lieder.


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

ich finds gut. würd mir die single kaufen


----------



## Vilkas (14. Mai 2012)

danke   myadictivo, kaufen geht nicht aber du kanst es beruhigt runterladen, Link steht in youtube Beschreibung 
das das Copyright der mp3 komplett bei mir liegt, darf es jeder haben


----------

